# Pomps in the surf



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Been a looong time since I've posted on here... Went to Gulf Shore State Park about 730 today, about 300 yards west of the pier. Still a little weed but water was much clearer than Monday. Fleas were very scare, unlike Monday, glad I had the backup shrimp. Missed one early and had a ray get me all excited. He put on a nice show anyways. Caught the first pomp about 930, average size, hit a flea. Walked down towards the pier raking fleas and rod goes down so off I sprint only to pull in a mullet with 3 more following it. Been a long time since I've seen a mullet hit a set line. About an hour later got the second pomp. Little bigger, hit a shrimp. Got to show it off to a few tourists. Packed up and left around 1. Saw tons of bait all over and a few reds in close. Still a few blue crabs but most were dead. Looks like the "jubilee" was short lived down here. Gonna try it again Friday. Maybe the fall run is just starting to crank up. No pix, not smart enough to load them up from the iPad.


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

nice post


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

pompanostradamus said:


> Been a looong time since I've posted on here... Went to Gulf Shore State Park about 730 today, about 300 yards west of the pier. Still a little weed but water was much clearer than Monday. Fleas were very scare, unlike Monday, glad I had the backup shrimp. Missed one early and had a ray get me all excited. He put on a nice show anyways. Caught the first pomp about 930, average size, hit a flea. Walked down towards the pier raking fleas and rod goes down so off I sprint only to pull in a mullet with 3 more following it. Been a long time since I've seen a mullet hit a set line. About an hour later got the second pomp. Little bigger, hit a shrimp. Got to show it off to a few tourists. Packed up and left around 1. Saw tons of bait all over and a few reds in close. Still a few blue crabs but most were dead. Looks like the "jubilee" was short lived down here. Gonna try it again Friday. Maybe the fall run is just starting to crank up. No pix, not smart enough to load them up from the iPad.


What size hook do you use? Also what kind of rig for pompo. Do cast in the surf or in the gut. Does tides matter. I'll highly appresate any info looking to catch a couple this weekend.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Mullet, I use the Mustad triple rig (they have double also), the ones with the yellow floats and orange beads, and change out the kahle hooks to 1/0 j hooks. I use 4 rods ranging from 12-15 ft and stagger the casts, two long and two short. The long casts usually end up in the deepest part of the hole or cut, closest to the second sandbar. The short casts are just over the first sandbar. Some folks will tell you that tide, moons, wind etc are factors but my experience is that if you are in the right spot with the right bait, you will catch fish if they are out there. And they are out there, obviously. There has been a full moon all week and there is no reason I should have caught these fish in the middle of the morning, yet I did. As far as casting in the surf goes, I try to avoid it since it can knock down your rig and move your line around. Always try to get over the break for this reason. Plus, the fish aren't normally in the surf itself, just in and out of it and your rig won't stay there long enough for them to be interested. It hasn't been rough lately so that hasn't been an issue. If it is wavy, use a 4-5 oz pyramid to hold you in good. Or better yet, I've been using breakaway sinkers that dig in good but release for an easy retrieve. Good luck to you if you try it this weekend.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> No pix, not smart enough to load them up from the iPad.


Isn't as hard as you think...actually - you can google "upload pics from ipad"


----------

